# mini splits



## loadedwichitamd (Nov 23, 2014)

Trying to find a good place to buy apple, pecan, and or peach wood mini splits or logs


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 23, 2014)

here's one place..  http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/


----------



## loadedwichitamd (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks looks like a good site and reasonable priced as well just got a yoder loaded wichita had my first smoke on it today and realized that the chuncks were just not enough for it


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 23, 2014)

do you have anyplace where you can get some oak ??  use that for your fire and then use wood chunks for flavor...


----------

